# Adobe Premiere und .mod/mov Dateien



## xp_user (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir schon vor ein paar Wochen einen Panasonic Camcorder gekauft (SDR H20). Die Videodaten werden als .mod Datei auf der Festplatte abgespeichert. Leider kann Adobe Premire CS3 diese Dateien nicht öffnen. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Gibt es da bestimmte Codecs oder Add-Ins die ich installiren kann, evtl. auch plugins?
Wäre nett von euch wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2007)

Hier das Zitat eines Helfenden aus einem anderen Forum



> I have found a site what has a smaal program what converts extension from MOD to MPeG.
> 
> http://www.programurl.com/file-renamer.htm
> 
> You will also need the 'ac2filter' also to get the audio in the file. It works agem for me so give it a try & good Luck.



Wobei es "nur" ein Renamer ist, also das Umbenennen nach mpg oder mp2 oder mpeg was bringen könnte.

mfg chmee


----------



## xp_user (13. Oktober 2007)

Aber ich glaube, dass Premire auch keine Mpeg Dateien importieren kann!? Gibt es denn keinen anderen Weg?


----------

